# Skilhunt Defier X1 (XM-L) Review: BEAMSHOTS, RUNTIMES, DETAILED PICS and more!



## selfbuilt (Jun 15, 2011)

*Warning: pic heavy, as usual. *
_
UPDATE March 23, 2012: It appears that the heatsink is actually gold-plated brass and not copper, due to a translation error in the english specifications. Please see posts #21-27 for a discussion._











Skilhunt is a new flashlight maker on the scene. They have come out with a distinctive-looking set of models, built around the high-output Cree XM-L emitter. In this review, I will cover with the Defier X1. Please see my Defier X3 review for more info on that model. 

*Manufacturer's Specifications:*

LED: CREE XM-L T6
Copper dissipating heat design, excellent heat dispersion offer long time high mode lighting (*CORRECTION*: this appears to be a translation error, and the heatsink is actually brass)
Max output: 580lm
Operating Range: 3V~9V
Notice: DO NOT use 3 x RCR123A 3.7V Li-ion cells.DO NOT use 2pics extended tube or more!
Power: 2x CR123A 3.0V Lithium cells (Non Rechargeable) or Rechargeable Li-ion 3.7V cells either 2x RCR123A/16340, 1x 3.7V Li-ion18650 or 1x 17670.
With extra extended tube: 3 x CR123A 3.0V Lithium cells (Non Rechargeable)
Dimensions:
Length: 150mm or 185mm (include extended tube)
Body Diameter: 25mm
Head Diameter: 36.8mm
Weight: 160g (exclude battery) / 5.64 oz(exclude battery)
Extended tube weight: 20g
Color: Black
Reflector: Orange Reflector
Optional Reflector: Smooth Reflector
Typical Output and Runtime:
Three brightness levels and Beacon mode
High 580lm (100min) –Medium 290lm(190min)- Low 100lm (500min)--- beacon (200min)
Accessories: Holster, Extended tube, Operator's manual, Two Spare O-rings, Spare Tailcap Rubber Boot, Tactical grip ring,550 paracord lanyard, Silicone Grease
Optional Accessories: Filter, Weapon Mount and Remote pressure switch, X2's tactical tail, 550 paracord handmade lanyard
Operation:
1. Battery installation: Twist the tail to loosen and remove the tail, then insert the battery with the positive end toward the head.
2. Flashlight turning on/off:
For momentary light, gently press (no click) the tailcap push button switch.
For constant light, fully press (click) the tailcap pushbutton switch.
3. Output selecting
Rotate the head to transferring mode, circulate as High—Medium—Low—Beacon.
4. Intelligent momentary memory function: Remember last used setting & will come on at same level as when turn off
MSRP: ~$100
Here is the X1 with one battery extender in place:










Packaging:













Packaging is high-end - in a snazzy, plastic presentation-style carry case with cut-out foam (reminiscent of the high-end Olight lights). Carefully packaged inside you will find the light (removable grip ring and clip installed on my sample), battery extender tube, clip replacement cover, good quality wrist lanyard, good quality holster (adjustable for multiple models), o-ring lube (reminiscent of Liteflux), extra o-rings and tailcap cover, and manual.






Skilhunt also included as a gift with my sample a hand-made paracord wrist lanyard. This is high-end lanyard, with a lot of attachment points. 













From left to right: Surefire CR123A, Skilhunt Defier X1, Thrunite Scorpion V2 Turbo, Thrunite Scorpion V1, 4Sevens X7, Lumintop TD-15X





From left to right: Surefire CR123A, Skilhunt Defier X1 (1 extender), Lumintop TD-15X (1 extender)

All dimensions are given with no batteries installed:

*X1*: Weight: 155.6g, Length: 149.6mm , Width (bezel): 36.1mm
*X1 with one extender*: Weight: 172.9g, Length: 185mm , Width (bezel): 36.1mm
*4Sevens X7*: Weight 146.9g, Length: 151.5mm, Width (bezel): 38.7mm
*Thrunite Scorpion V1*: Weight: 167.5g, Length: 168mm, Width: 35.1 (bezel), 37.0mm (tailcap grip ring)
*TD-15X*: Weight 150.3g, Length 147.3mm, Width: 37.8mm (bezel)

As you can see, the Skilhunt X1 fits in quite well in overall size with the 4Sevens X7 and Luminitop TD-15X. Like the TD-15X, it also comes with one bundled battery tube extender. 

Styling is of course quite distinctive on these Skilhunt lights. Those of you who have been around long enough may remember NiteCore's RaidFire Spear, which had a similar cut-out showing the heatsink:





From left to right: AW Protected 18650, Skilhunt Defier X1, NiteCore RaidFire Spear, Skilhunt Defier X3.

The Skilhunt lights are not as beefy as the Spear, which had a thicker and heavier build.










First, a few comments about the holster. It is quite versatile, and can accommodate a range of light sizes given the attachment points and elastic bands. FYI, they seem to be using the same holster for all their models. But I personally think it best fits smaller lights in this 1x18650/2xCR123A size (i.e. like the X1 shown above). To use longer lights, you have open the bottom flap, which leaves the end-bit dangling somewhat.










The overall build of this light (design, quality, machining) is very reminiscent of Olight. I seem to recall making similar comments about the Lumintop lights. 

While smaller than I expected overall, construction feels solid. Black anodizing (manufacturer claims type III = HA) is slightly glossy on the smooth areas. Knurling is not very aggressive, although there is more of it than typical on these sorts of lights. With various bundled extras (i.e. clip, grip-ring, etc.), overall grip and hand feel is good. Lettering is bright - clear and sharp. The included clip feels rather weak, and isn't as sturdy as the typical Olight/4Sevens-style clip.

Screw threads are square-cut and anodized at the tailcap, to allow for lock-out. :thumbsup: 

Of course, the most distinctive aspect of the light is the cut-out regions of the head showing the gold-plated heatsink. oo: Ostensibly, these sorts of cut-outs are supposed to improve airflow over the heatsink (but I suspect they are really to show off the gorgeous gold-plated heatsink ). Either way, it makes these Skillhunt lights quite stylish in the modern flashlight world.

Note there is no spring at the positive contact surface in the head, but all my flat-top cells worked fine in the light. 














Switch is a forward clicky, and the tailcap comes in two options across the models. The default option on the X1 is the plain one shown in the first pic above. If you want the flared tailcap (default on the X3, as you will see in that review), you have to order it as an optional accessory. Both tailcaps allow tailstanding, but I find it easier to access the switch on the flared tailcap version. Boot cover is yellow to match to heatsink.

The spring on the inside of the tailcap has what looks like a gold-plated cover.










The X1 uses a Cree XM-L emitter (well centered on my sample), with a medium-heavy OP reflector. I would expect throw to slightly less than average for the class, given the medium-sized head and OP reflector. 

And now the white-wall beamshots.  All lights are on 1xAW protected 18650, about ~0.75 meter from a white wall (with the camera ~1.25 meters back from the wall). Automatic white balance on the camera, to minimize tint differences. 





























































Beam pattern is good - well-balanced. Due to the OP reflector, the X1 doesn't throw as far as the competition (which all had smooth reflectors in my testing). 

I have posted a new 100-yard round-up beamshot review for 2011, showcasing all my current "thrower" lights. Below are a few animated GIFs showing some relevant comparisons for the X1. Please see that round-up review for additional pics of other lights, taken under the same conditions.






My apologies - I seem to have been a little off in aiming the X1.  But hopefully you can still get a feel for how it compares to others in this class. As shown in the white wall beamshots, the hotspot is not as well defined, and it typically doesn't throw as far. But the overall beam profile is well-balanced.






As you can see above, the Defier X3 (which has a larger, smooth reflector) is more focused for throw. 

*User Interface*

Turn the light on by pressing the tailcap clicky (press for momentary on, click for locked on),

Basic operation is controlled by loosen-tighten twisting of the head, just like the Olight M20, Lumintop TD-15, etc. Mode sequence is Hi > Med > Lo > Slow Strobe, in repeating sequence.

Light has a memory mode, and retains the last setting used.

*PWM/Strobe*






The X1 uses visible PWM for its Lo/Med modes, at a common frequency of 196 Hz. This frequency is a little disappointing, as I personally prefer visually-undetectable PWM (i.e. kHz range). While noticeable, it is not as distracting as low PWM (i.e. <120 Hz).






Strobe on the X1 is a slow signaling strobe/beacon - at 1.9 Hz (i.e., about 2 flashes a second). I find this a refreshing change from all the tactical high frequency strobes. Fnally, a frequency I might actually use in real life (i.e. to signal someone, not disorient them. )

*Testing Method:* 

All my output numbers are relative for my home-made light box setup, a la Quickbeam's flashlightreviews.com method. You can directly compare all my relative output values from different reviews - i.e. an output value of "10" in one graph is the same as "10" in another. All runtimes are done under a cooling fan, except for any extended run Lo/Min modes (i.e. >12 hours) which are done without cooling.

I have recently devised a method for converting my lightbox relative output values (ROV) to estimated Lumens. See my How to convert Selfbuilt's Lighbox values to Lumens thread for more info.

*Throw/Output Summary Chart:*

*Effective November 2010, I have revised my summary tables to match with the current ANSI FL-1 standard for flashlight testing. Please see http://www.sliderule.ca/FL1.htm for a description of the terms used in these tables.*
















Overall output of the X1 is certainly in keeping with this XM-L class of light. Basically, overall output was slightly higher than the 4Sevens Maelstrom X7 or Thrunite Scorpion V1. Output wasn't as high as the heavily-driven Lumintop TD-15X or Scorpion V2.

According to Skilhunt, current to the LED is 1.7A on the X1 on Hi. That seems believable to me, based on my testing (i.e. output is higher than lights that use a typical 1.5A drive current, not as bright as those using 2.0-2.5A).

Throw is what you would expect for this size light with a textured reflector - in-between the Scorpion V1 and 4Sevens X7, for example.

*Output/Runtime Comparison:*
























Output and runtime on Hi output is consistent with other lights in this class (on all batteries). Relative efficiency seems somewhat lower on the Lo/Med modes, compared to other lights in this class. A similar pattern was observed on the original Thrunite Scorpion V1 - overall performance of the X1 is very similar to that light.

*Potential Issues*

The light uses visible PWM on the Lo/Med mode, at a visible frequency (196 Hz).

Light lacks a true Lo mode (i.e. it's Lo level is noticeably higher than the min output levels of other lights in this class).

Strobe is included on the main sequence, but is a slow signaling strobe in this case (i.e. <2 Hz).

The cut-outs showing the heatsink are distinctive looking, but they may complicate cleaning the flashlight if you drop in the mud.

*Preliminary Observations*

For a new manufacturer, Skilhunt certainly impresses with the design, build, and styling of their lights. oo: Everything about these Defier series lights indicates quality and attention to detail. The level of extra "goodies" is also impressive, especially for the price.

Overall build quality is very reminiscent of Olight/4Sevens/Lumintop, but with a lot of extra touches and design flourishes here. Personally, I really like the design elements and styling (especially the distinctive cut-outs for the gold-plated heatsink). Hand feel and ease of use is good. The flexibility of the light to run on 3x battery sources is appreciated, as is the bundled battery extender tube. 

Beam profile is quite nice, as they have opted for a well-balanced textured reflector. Max overall output is reasonable for the class (about middle of the XM-L pack). No, it is not a high-output thrower, but it does have a very good general purpose beam for everyday use.  I think "well-balanced" describes this light very well. 

On that note, I like seeing the inclusion of the slow signaling strobe. :thumbsup: Skillhunt's other higher-output throw lights come with "tactical" high-frequency strobes, but it makes a lot of sense to bundle a more useful slow strobe on a general purpose light like this (i.e. with the goal of flagging someone down for help, but trying to subdue them ). I'm glad to see they didn't just default to a common circuit design across models.

That being said, the circuit is the one aspect of this light that I think could use some work. It seems clear to me (and Skilhunt confirms) that the focus of these lights was to provide a reasonable balance between output, heat, and battery life on Hi. The Lo/Med modes were add-ons for additional flexibility. The visible PWM of 196 Hz on Lo/Med is minimally acceptable, but I prefer higher frequencies that are not visually detectable. The efficiency of the Lo/Med modes also seems low for the class. Given the limited number of output levels (i.e. the lack of a true Lo mode), I think current-control would be a better idea here.

Despite this one aspect, I am very impressed with the build and bundled extras included with the X1, especially for the price. These Defier lights are remarkably high quality for first-time offerings from a new manufacturer. As is, I think the X1 is a good value for the class. With a few changes to the circuit for Lo/Med, I think it would be an outstanding one. 

_*UPDATE JUNE 16, 2011:* My review of the high-output Defier X3 is now up. _:wave:

----

Defier X1 provided by Skilhunt for review.


----------



## skyfire (Jun 15, 2011)

another great review, :thanks:


----------



## Got Lumens? (Jun 15, 2011)

Excellent review!


----------



## nanotech17 (Jun 16, 2011)

wow,look at the X3 Turbo head & the side switch - marvelous


----------



## StarHalo (Jun 16, 2011)

The Defier is certainly nice to look at, but it's clear Thrunite is making the most of their modest head start.

I'd buy that badass lanyard ensemble separately though..


----------



## candle lamp (Jun 16, 2011)

Another great review. Thanks a lot for your time as usual! :thumbsup:

I think you could hear the high frequency sounds on low or med. mode due to low PWM. 

X1 doesn't look like a thrower, but has a nice beam profile as you mentioned.


----------



## selfbuilt (Jun 16, 2011)

StarHalo said:


> The Defier is certainly nice to look at, but it's clear Thrunite is making the most of their modest head start.


It's true that Thrunite has moved from a similar efficiency/frequency PWM on their first Scorpion model to a new version (about to be released) that uses current-control (as I personally recommend and prefer). But their other change is moving to the much higher 2.5-3A max drive levels. Although bound to be popular here for all the max-output junkies (which seems to be most of of CPF ), I can appreciate the decision by Skilhunt to stick with the more balanced 1.7A. It does provide a good balance between output, efficiency and heat (and is similar to the 4Sevens X7 estimated ~1.5A, for example).



candle lamp said:


> I think you could hear the high frequency sounds on low or med. mode due to low PWM.


No, I didn't notice any hum/whine on either light in testing. I have just gone and put both lights up to my ear, and I can detect a faint one on the X3 on Lo and Med, but nothing on the X1. Even at that, beyond a couple of inches from my ear, it is completely undetectable on the X3.

In my experience, whine does not correlate with the frequency of PWM. In fact, I've often heard it on current-controlled lights as well. Those with more knowledge of the circuitry would have to comment, but it seems to a variable effect on reduced output modes that is related to specific placement of items on the circuit board (i.e. the inductor unit, in particular). My one general comment is that I find it far less common today than I used to.


----------



## candle lamp (Jun 16, 2011)

Thanks a lot for your reply. Selfbuilt.


----------



## Tedfs (Jun 16, 2011)

So where are these for sale ? I'd really like to buy one of these.


----------



## selfbuilt (Jun 17, 2011)

Tedfs said:


> So where are these for sale ? I'd really like to buy one of these.


Until dealer networks are established, you would have to contact Skilhunt directly. You will find their threads in the Manufacturers section of CPFMP.


----------



## phantom23 (Aug 11, 2011)

I just got my X1 and I found one more potential issue. Tailcap oring is too thick - it's good for waterproofness, but it's impossible to replace spacer ring with grip one. Spacer ring is almost as thick as oring so it's impossible to unscrew it!


----------



## selfbuilt (Aug 11, 2011)

phantom23 said:


> I just got my X1 and I found one more potential issue. Tailcap oring is too thick - it's good for waterproofness, but it's impossible to replace spacer ring with grip one. Spacer ring is almost as thick as oring so it's impossible to unscrew it!


Usually, you need to remove the tailcap o-ring to swap spacer/grip rings (on most lights, anyway). A bit of a pain, but it common on a lot lights like this (i.e. all the Olight ones, for example).


----------



## Got Lumens? (Aug 12, 2011)

selfbuilt said:


> Usually, you need to remove the tailcap o-ring to swap spacer/grip rings (on most lights, anyway). A bit of a pain, but it common on a lot lights like this (i.e. all the Olight ones, for example).


 
+1 Selfbuilt is correct. You need to remove the o-ring
GL


----------



## cuervoblur (Aug 12, 2011)

Tedfs said:


> So where are these for sale ? I'd really like to buy one of these.



This website is selling a version, slightly different but it looks like the internals are just about identical: http://www.rexfordtools.com/

There is already a positive review posted on the page. No where near as thorough as this one. This much detail shows a unique dedication for sure. Nicely done (per usual) 


 :twothumbs


----------



## Got Lumens? (Aug 12, 2011)

cuervoblur said:


> This website is selling a version, slightly different but it looks like the internals are just about identical: http://www.rexfordtools.com/
> 
> There is already a positive review posted on the page. No where near as thorough as this one. This much detail shows a unique dedication for sure. Nicely done (per usual)
> 
> ...



And Here's a US Dealer found selling the original Skilhunt Defier X1:
http://www.llsstore.com

GL


----------



## phantom23 (Aug 12, 2011)

selfbuilt said:


> Usually, you need to remove the tailcap o-ring to swap spacer/grip rings (on most lights, anyway). A bit of a pain, but it common on a lot lights like this (i.e. all the Olight ones, for example).


 I had/have a few flashlights with removable grip ring (Olight M20, Fenix TK11, Sunwayman V20V), and oring was never a problem.


----------



## selfbuilt (Aug 12, 2011)

cuervoblur said:


> This website is selling a version, slightly different but it looks like the internals are just about identical: http://www.rexfordtools.com/
> There is already a positive review posted on the page. No where near as thorough as this one. This much detail shows a unique dedication for sure. Nicely done (per usual)


Thanks. I recall seeing some discussion on CPFMP that a blue-coated heatsink series would be available in the US eventually. Certainly seems to be identical lights (right down to the holsters), just re-labelled with another name. 



phantom23 said:


> I had/have a few flashlights with removable grip ring (Olight M20, Fenix TK11, Sunwayman V20V), and oring was never a problem.


I have found the same on those models. But the later model Fenixes (e.g. TK12, TK15) and most Olight-made lights (e.g. 4Sevens Maelstrom G5/X7, all the Quark models, the Olight I-series, T-series, etc) all need you to remove the o-ring first. The Olight M-series seems to be an exception. Lumintop and Sunwayman are probably the only two brands that I can think of that consistently don't need you to remove the o-ring (at least for the metal screw-on grip rings).


----------



## teestow (Dec 29, 2011)

Excellent review, thank you. I just received the Skilhunt Defier X1 from a Canadian dealer in Edmonton, purchased it after reading your review as it is my first "real" flashlight. Very nice packaging, also came with the paracord lanyard and a set of CR123 batteries. Shipped to my local post office in northern AB for $110 CDN funds. I'm pleased with the X1, very bright compared to any hardware store light I have owned and thought was "good". I now also have a Jayrob Maglite mod on order, I am sure it won't be my last....


----------



## madecov (Dec 31, 2011)

Really very pretty light. I wish I had gotten the Nitecore when it was available.
The twisty head thing is a no go for me.


----------



## ryancorn (Mar 16, 2012)

Got Lumens? said:


> And Here's a US Dealer found selling the original Skilhunt Defier X1:http://www.llsstore.com Flamingo Las Vegas Reviews Hilton Vegas Reviews
> 
> 
> GL


______
*WOW... I haven't come across a U.S. dealer selling one of those in quite awhile.
Very interesting!*


----------



## dsche (Mar 22, 2012)

Hm-m, it's look like brass, not copper







(pic from here)

So heatsinking must be very, very poor

From offical site:



> 独特散热设计搭配扎实罕见的用料，黄铜棒精密机械加工，表面抗氧化镀金处理。



With Google translator:



> The unique thermal design with a solid and rare materials, precision machining *brass* rod, and resistance to surface oxidation of gold-plated handle.


----------



## selfbuilt (Mar 22, 2012)

dsche said:


> From offical site:
> With Google translator:


Interesting, thanks for sharing the pic.

I have no way to perform a metallurgical analysis - has anyone found a way to confirm whether or not it is copper? AFAIK, the aluminum reflector is bonded to the machined-matched heatsink, so it is unlikely anyone would be able to separate the two (i.e., would need to damage the reflector/heatsink to get a piece off). A skilhunt dealer informed me that the reflector apparently threads into some sort of bezel/reflector retaining ring, which in turn threads onto the heatsink in the head. But because the whole unit is bonded together, I have no way of verifying this. :shrug: Anyone have more info? I don't know what the material of the retaining ring is, but I wonder if that could be what is showing up in the pics above (if it actually threads from the base?). :thinking:

As for the translation, I note the official skilhunt site still says copper on their english-language wesite (as they also confirmed to me in personal correspondence when I asked them to verify).


----------



## Patriot (Mar 22, 2012)

Perhaps you could center punch the heat sink on an obscure place under the head. This should remove the plating and let you see what's underneath. I don't know if you own it or if it's just on load though. You may not want to add and imperfection.


----------



## Got Lumens? (Mar 22, 2012)

selfbuilt said:


> Interesting, thanks for sharing the pic.
> 
> I have no way to perform a metallurgical analysis - has anyone found a way to confirm whether or not it is copper? AFAIK, the aluminum reflector is bonded to the machined-matched heatsink, so it is unlikely anyone would be able to separate the two (i.e., would need to damage the reflector/heatsink to get a piece off). A skilhunt dealer informed me that the reflector apparently threads into some sort of bezel/reflector retaining ring, which in turn threads onto the heatsink in the head. But because the whole unit is bonded together, I have no way of verifying this. :shrug: Anyone have more info? I don't know what the material of the retaining ring is, but that could be what is showing up in the pics above. :thinking:
> 
> As for the translation, I note the official skilhunt site still says copper on their english-language wesite (as they also confirmed to me in personal correspondence when I asked them to verify).


Hi Selfbuilt,
I too have no way of doing a metallurgical analysis. I can confirm the the reflectors are not bonded to the heat sink. I have a unit with an unglued head that allows me to switch reflectors. I will check to see if there is a way to get a sample from under the reflector. It requires destructive testing .

As far as the pictures above, that is not a retaining ring, it is a wafer washer that inserts between the alluminum head and the driver to ensure a good ground connection between the driver and body. The Drivers are epoxied in place and can not be removed. This maybe a different revision, as mine has a gold outer ring. The purpose of this maintains a ground path when the head of the light is loosened allowing a break in contact with the inner ring which provides switching of modes. The LED package sits directly on the the heat sink with thermal compound. This picture above does not show any portion of the Solid heat sink. I have PM'd CPF member Dsche to see if he will translate and repost to that original RU site.

I don't have a handy picture of the X1 heatsink and reflector, but it is very simular to the X3 picture below.
GL




 . 

 .


----------



## selfbuilt (Mar 22, 2012)

Got Lumens? said:


> As far as the pictures above, that is not a retaining ring, it is a wafer washer that inserts between the alluminum head and the driver to ensure a good ground connection between the driver and body. The Drivers are epoxied in place and can not be removed.


Thanks Got Lumens?, appreciate the detailed overview :thumbsup:

While the source of the heatsink material is of esoteric interest, I have no way to assess. I usually tell the difference between copper and brass by a low-tech method - trying to bend them, lol.

In any case, I am personally not overly concerned whether the material is copper or brass. The X1 and X3 are not particularly heavily-driven for their class, and I've seen a number of good lights with decent brass heatsinks. What typically matters a lot more is the interface between the pill and the heatsink (i.e. good quality - and an appropriate amount - of thermal paste). 

My lengthy experience of CPU over-clocking over the years (and its required cooling) have taught me that a proper interface and transfer material matters a lot more than the actual heatsink material. This is not so easy to assess on any light, unless one plans to dissamble the pill and desolder the leads (i.e., as if one is doing an emitter upgrade). That is certainly not part of my standard testing ...


----------



## dsche (Mar 23, 2012)

*Got Lumens?, *thanks for pictures! You are right, this is ground washer, not a part of heatsink

On Russian forum we was confused a little with "vergolden copper", so we just ask SKILHUNT's spokesman about it

Answer was: 'It's brass; there is a mistake with English translation on the site' (


----------



## selfbuilt (Mar 23, 2012)

dsche said:


> On Russian forum we was confused a little with "vergolden copper", so we just ask SKILHUNT's spokesman about it
> Answer was: 'It's brass; there is a mistake with English translation on the site' (


Interesting, thanks for the update dsche. 

Obviously, multi-national translation can get tricky for these companies. I will add a note in this review and my X3, pointing to these posts.

Cheers! :wave:


----------



## NetSkipper (Aug 21, 2012)

Hello and thank you for the review.

I've read some russian review on this flashlight, and the author stated that the X1 can operate up to 14v. He even tested it with 2 extension tubes using 4xCR123A (total of 12v) and 2x17670 or 2x18650 (8.4v). Which info is more accurate?

Regardless of that, is there any EU or Asian seller that sells accessories for the X1? I'm interested in buying the _X2's_ tactical flared tail.


----------



## selfbuilt (Aug 21, 2012)

NetSkipper said:


> I've read some russian review on this flashlight, and the author stated that the X1 can operate up to 14v. He even tested it with 2 extension tubes using 4xCR123A (total of 12v) and 2x17670 or 2x18650 (8.4v). Which info is more accurate?


You would have to ask Skilhunt to confirm. The specs listed at the top of the review are what they provided at the time of launch.

Note that lights can sometimes operate for brief periods of time over-voltage ... but this usually results in eventual circuit failure (typically within minutes in my experience, but it could vary). Unless Skilhunt confrms the wider voltage range, I would be wary of running a light over voltage spec.


----------



## NetSkipper (Sep 9, 2012)

So I've got this flashlight, and also bought Panasonic 18650 3.7v 3100mAh.
What are the best *rechargeable *batteries in order to use the flashlight with the *extender tube*, thus prolong the usage time?
If I'll buy 2 x 18500 3.7v 1600 mAh each, will it extend the usage?


----------



## selfbuilt (Sep 9, 2012)

NetSkipper said:


> So I've got this flashlight, and also bought Panasonic 18650 3.7v 3100mAh.
> What are the best *rechargeable *batteries in order to use the flashlight with the *extender tube*, thus prolong the usage time?
> If I'll buy 2 x 18500 3.7v 1600 mAh each, will it extend the usage?


You are probably best sticking with the 3100mAh 18650, as the 18500 cells are relatively lower capacity (i.e., even at 2x1600mAh, you won't be doing much better than 1x3100mAh).


----------

